# Help aging Mongoose IBOC Comp



## richierich66 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi all...I have an early Mongoose IBOC Comp and im trying to get an idea of its year of manuf. However i cant seem to load any photos to the site!! Can anyone help me? Cheers


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

You may have to post more before the system will let you upload (?). Any more info you can provide will help. In the meantime, check the following link and see what appears to match up. Note that it only goes back to 1993, however, and isn't always 100% correct. Still, it's a good place to start (barring photos).

http://www.bikepedia.com/Search.aspx?Q=mongoose+iboc


----------



## sammydog (Jun 8, 2004)

I have a blue one (with metallic flake) that is 1995.


----------



## richierich66 (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah mine is kind of dark blue with black in the paint. In the early nineties I had an IBOC Pro which was a lighter blue again with black flecks. Im going to try and get a pic of this thing posted up......Does yours have black straight blade forks?


----------



## sammydog (Jun 8, 2004)

No, mine has Manitou Comps on it.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*this probably won't help*

but here you go. I don't know the year of it ('92) but just found the before and after pics taken about a year and a half ago...... and still not built :madman:


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

That would be an IBOC Team...


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

That's a nice bike!


----------



## nzcyclegirlmodels (May 31, 2009)

*89ish Mongoose iboc series COMP*

Hey Richie,

It is about 1989 this white frame here.

Some had drizzle spider web paint.

NB. The yeti pretender frame is using the same iboc comp frame IE it is not a yeti frame. Maybe the Easton aluminium tubes broke an they used a mongoose frame. The manitou forks are fitted to yeti way back. So that is how i found out about the Mongoose frame.
So have you got a frame number anywhere?

The pic uploader is a mere inch or so down from the panel you type into for these forums below the submit and preveiw buttons ( : In a separate upload manager.



richierich66 said:


> Hi all...I have an early Mongoose IBOC Comp and im trying to get an idea of its year of manuf. However i cant seem to load any photos to the site!! Can anyone help me? Cheers


----------



## nzcyclegirlmodels (May 31, 2009)

*manitou comps*



sammydog said:


> No, mine has Manitou Comps on it.


hey sammy dog,

checkout my posting to this mongoose comp one. So the monoose had mainitou forks? I thought they were off a yeti as pictured, and that is why the person had gone to so much trouble to make the mongoose frame look like a an Easton ARC Yeti. I know early Easton framed arc's had manitou?

what do you think?


----------



## nzcyclegirlmodels (May 31, 2009)

*spiderweb paint*



richierich66 said:


> Yeah mine is kind of dark blue with black in the paint. In the early nineties I had an IBOC Pro which was a lighter blue again with black flecks. Im going to try and get a pic of this thing posted up......Does yours have black straight blade forks?


Yeah that paint was a designer trend back then. A lot of brands had it. Even Mountain Yak MTB by Worldrider had it in their handcrafted custom skin frames in New Zealand. I have one here and it is the same paint as the Mongoose IBOC Comp frame pic I posted. There was also a very tidy one for sale online recently with that paint maybe darker white tending to a gray with black spindrift or whatever it is, in it...

checkout those pics man ...( :


----------



## nzcyclegirlmodels (May 31, 2009)

Nice..great you can date it too


----------

